# Who remembers this phone



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I miss the days when this phone existed. Its MegaBass was awesome with amazing strong bass. I used it with creative ep-630. Turn on MegaBass and you can't imagine how strong the bass is.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Why don't we have strong bass like that in today's phones? It is so sad.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Why don't we have strong bass like that in today's phones? It is so sad.


The bass can be adjusted with a bass booster on an iPhone or iPod Touch and it's noticeable without being overpowering. I don't care for overpowering bass that can muddy the mid-range. There are a number of EQ settings.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> The bass can be adjusted with a bass booster on an iPhone or iPod Touch and it's noticeable without being overpowering. I don't care for overpowering bass that can muddy the mid-range. There are a number of EQ settings.


Bass booster is a very bad program on android phones. It is nothing like that. I can't hear what you call Bass. Have you ever used this phone? Do you know about its strong MegaBass, which was super strong. My father bought it back in 2005 

MegaBass was over powering other voices by a great deal but I enjoyed listening to music with its super strong MegaBass.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Bass booster is a very bad program on android phones. It is nothing like that. I can't hear what you call Bass. Have you ever used this phone? Do you know about its strong MegaBass, which was super strong. My father bought it back in 2005
> 
> MegaBass was over powering other voices by a great deal but I enjoyed listening to music with its super strong MegaBass.


So sorry. I understand now. The one you had must have been just right for you and maybe there is someone on the forum who has had one and you can both celebrate it. It can be a real disappointment when great technology is replaced by something that might not be as good. Best wishes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyway, what kind of phone is that? Where's the cord? Why does anybody need bass on a telephone?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Anyway, what kind of phone is that? Where's the cord? Why does anybody need bass on a telephone?


For the same reason why anyone would need a good camera on a phone.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Not a very smart phone, I would think.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Not a very smart phone, I would think.


But it is a phone with super strong Bass.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

It still had a keypad. How quaint.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DrMike said:


> It still had a keypad. How quaint.


After I aged, I started listening to slow and melancholic pieces but if I still had this phone today, I would listen to bass music pieces as well. Without this phone, I can't enjoy that kinda music. With this phone, I could. Turn on the MegaBass and earth quakes are happening in your ears with super strong bass. I really mean it. It is like earth quakes are happening in your ears 

I doubt if MegaBass would be an ideal choice to listen to classical music because all you hear would be woofer voices. Classical music would turn into woofer voices with MegaBass


----------

